# Mantis bleeding ?



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Just wondering if she is bleeding or up for a shed or something










Never seen this before ....


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

i don't THINK it's bleeding. Mine has had that before, as in the gaps between each segment of the abdomen are red and seem quite obvious. Has it eaten recently, as in is it just a bit fat?


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> i don't THINK it's bleeding. Mine has had that before, as in the gaps between each segment of the abdomen are red and seem quite obvious. Has it eaten recently, as in is it just a bit fat?


I haven't seen her eating in a while so I thought she is due to shed ... Those gaps just look awefully wet .. here in comparison to last night : 










Which looks rather subtle compared to today. I guess the good news is that she is damn active .. runs around and eveything ..


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

my H. mem has the same. Their blood isn't red anyway :lol2:


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> my H. mem has the same. Their blood isn't red anyway :lol2:


:whistling2:


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Is she mature? she might be ready to lay an ooth. Iv never seen mantis blood but i think its either greeny blue or clear it certainly isn't red.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

It's completely fine, it's just the colour of the segments of it's abdomen. They seem to display it quite a bit when they are in the threat posture, not sure if it's related in any way or not though. : victory:


----------



## utterbeastage (Apr 4, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> It's completely fine, it's just the colour of the segments of it's abdomen. They seem to display it quite a bit when they are in the threat posture, not sure if it's related in any way or not though. : victory:


I think it happens when they eat a bit too much, usually they would keep it hidden for threat displays but when they've had a lot to eat the segments are pushed back a bit and you can see the part between, usually it happens when you're feeding them normally and they fatten up for an ooth


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

utterbeastage said:


> I think it happens when they eat a bit too much, usually they would keep it hidden for threat displays but when they've had a lot to eat the segments are pushed back a bit and you can see the part between, usually it happens when you're feeding them normally and they fatten up for an ooth


Every time I've seen my H. mems threatening something the bright red bits on the abdomen are on display! Haven't noticed it as much with other species though. Although mine are always well fed so it could be that, lol.


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

spicewwfc said:


> Is she mature? she might be ready to lay an ooth. Iv never seen mantis blood but i think its either greeny blue or clear it certainly isn't red.





Ozgi said:


> Every time I've seen my H. mems threatening something the bright red bits on the abdomen are on display! Haven't noticed it as much with other species though. Although mine are always well fed so it could be that, lol.


Not mature yet - still a baby (2-3 rd instar maybe). Maybe it was munching a lot - not sure ... I put in a few size 1 crix and as far as I can see they are still there .. ah well .. if she is not bleeding then she'll be fine


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Gomjaba said:


> Not mature yet - still a baby (2-3 rd instar maybe). Maybe it was munching a lot - not sure ... I put in a few size 1 crix and as far as I can see they are still there .. ah well .. if she is not bleeding then she'll be fine


Be careful with the crickets, don't leave them in there too long if it's not eating them : victory:


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Btw., a day after I posted this she shed and there is no red to see anywhere


----------



## utterbeastage (Apr 4, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> Every time I've seen my H. mems threatening something the bright red bits on the abdomen are on display! Haven't noticed it as much with other species though. Although mine are always well fed so it could be that, lol.


 Peacocks use that bit when they threat display , it's a weird shiny blue/black


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

To let you know, the red is perfectly normal and is part of their display. I do not believe it is due to any miscaring. I have had a few mantids and my giant asain mantis had this. She lived long


----------

